# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezia dhe rima

## engjulli_peje^

Poezi Dhe Rima Shqipetare

Nje hapsire e re per krijuesit Shqiptar te Poezive Dhe Rimave nga te gjitha Aspektet si ato shoqerore dhe dashurie, Besoj dhe shpesoj qe munde te shfaqni talentet tuaja ne kete tem ,Ju kujtoje Ruhet e drejta e Autorin. 




By Saimiri

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Kam lindur
per te pare
si kalbet nje gjeth
kur shkeputet prej pemes!
Kame lindur
per te degjuar
ulerimat e femijes
qe vjen ne jete
Kam lindur
per te lexuar
poshtersine
qe shkruhet nga dora mizore
Kame lindur
per t'u shkaterruar
prej malit te dhimbjes
qe ekziston prej miliarda vjetesh
Kam lindur
 per te vdekur!

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Mikse

 Me fal nje buzqeshje zemren mos ma lendo,
me thuaj dhe njehere te dua dhe fort me perqafo.
                           ***
 Z'dua ta di se cili je, kjo zemer per ty po rreh,
ky sy per ty po qan, se dua te te kem prane.
                          ***
Nese nje dite do behem hi,
ta dish e dashur jam djegur nga ty.
Une ste kerkoj te me duash shume,
por te pakten cerekun nga sa te dua une.
                          ***
Ndoshta t'jetoj pak se jeta rrjeth si lume,
ku i dihet jetes ndoshta t'jetoj dhe shume.
Me dite apo me vite, per sa te jetoj,
vec teje tjeter kurre s'do dashuroj..
                          ***
Shpirti im lekundet si termet.
Ate dite qe do me dashurosh
ne bote do behet qamet.
                         ***
Te betohem me zot e Krisht
se ty te dua pafundesisht.
                        ***
E dashura ime te lutem kthehu pergjithmon
se zemra ime ty po te kerkon.
Une per ty shume po vuaj
e ketu pa ty vetja me duket e huaj.
                       ***
Mos e merr te bukur se te tradheton,
mere te thjeshte, ashtu sic e meriton.
                       ***
Vec nje cast do doja,
vec nje cast zerin ta degjoja,
do doja vec fytyren ta shikoja,
do doja vec nje cast me ty te qendroja,
do doja vec nje cast puthjen tende ta shijoja,
do doja vec nje cast dashurine te kujtoja.
                        ***
Lulja cel, thahet,
ujet gurgugullon, ftohet,
aklispsi fillon, mbaron,
Dashuria jone lindi
dhe do te ngelet pergjithmone.
                         ***
Ti jeton ne dhe te huaj,
ndoshta tjeter dashuron,
une per ty shume po vuaj...
 vall per mua po mendon?
                         ***
Dashuria ime per ty eshte zjarre
qe shuhet vetem kur te kam prane.
                         ***
Si engjeli mbrojtes je ti per mua
ndaj zemra ime nuk rreth se theni "TE DUA"

----------


## engjulli_peje^

*Vajza e Pa njohur*

Nje dite te bukur dimri nga nje vajze zile morrà me kerkoj ndihme dhe une e ndihmova.
po e pash qe pata gabu vajzes dem i bana dhe veten e kam lendu.
dikur i thash lamtumire por e shikoj qe ajo e paska te veshtir.
naten rri pa gjum se ne vend te huaj jam dhe njerzit e zemres nuk i kam pran.
ne sy te perlotur mendoj per ate vajz, 
se une  kam shkuar te jetoj diku larg,
 dhe pse nuk e njoh e kam te veshtir .
dhe pse se kam pa besoj se eshte e mire .....
I lutem asaj vajze te mos  me me lendu se jam djal i ri dhe du me jetu.
jeta eshte e gjat cdo njeri e ka nje fat heret a von zoti s'harron.
 Mire ishte me pa ne ender por sdi si me parafytyru ket femen.
nejse  jeta vazdon dhe dita dites me keq po shkon.
dy zemra kur u ndan ne fund te detit ran dhe atje kur shkuan prap u 
DASHURAN...

----------


## engjulli_peje^

**Lulja me e bukur eshte dashuria,
por thika qe shkatrron zemren eshte tradhetia.
**Sa yje ka qielli ti s'mund ti numérosh,
sa te dua un ty s'mund ta imagjinosh. 


**I shtrir ne krevat je, me bej pak vend te vi edhe un atje,
 te rrim gjith naten zgjuar duke u puthur e perqafuar.
Per...gjum te embel ishalla m'sheh ne enderr.

----------


## xlindax

Te dua o zemer
vec per ty mendoj..
i dua syt e tu qe thell me veshtrojn...
ai shikim qe ndalet vec mbi mua...
me ben te te ndiej me ben te te dua!

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Nuk Paska Qen E Shkruar,
Qe Te Me Ngroh Pran Hija Jote,
Gjithmon Me Ke Munguar,
Por Me Shum Me Mungon Sonte,
E Di Qe Ke Ndrryshuar,
Nuk Je Ai Qe Dikur E Deshta,
E Di Qe Kam Gabuar,
Te Gjitha I Mori Tjetra,
Tash Te Humba Ty!
----------------------------------------
Tani A Je I Lumtur Si Ishe Me Mua?
E Di, Eshte Teper Von Ta Them
Por Ende Te Duaaaaa!
----------------------------------------
Kurr Sdo Tja Fali Vetes 
Qe Se Pranova Te Verteten,
Eshte Dashur Qe Ta Thoja,
Te Dua Ma Shum Se Veten
Nese Me Ty Takohem
Me Shiko Ne Sy
Ta Di Se Ma Ke Falur,
Ashtu Si Ta Fala Un Ty!!
----------------------------------------
Me Kan Then E Me Kan Then,
Ne Ty Mos Me U Dashuru,
Me Kan Then Se Ke Mem Lan,
Ke Me Shku E Mem Harru,
Me Kan Lodh Me Fjalet E Shkrehta,
Thojn Se Ti Nuk Je Besnik,
Por Nese Ndodh Qe Fjalet Jan T'verteta,
Ti Prej Meje Ik
--------------------------------------------
Hej Aventurat Tua,
i Harron Nese Rrin Me Mua,
Ti Dukesh Simpatik 
Nese Sje Besnik
ik Pre Meje ik
--------------------------------------
Ah Ti Moj Jet Ku Me Ke Tret
Larg Dheut Atje Ne Gurbet,
Malli Me Djeg Per Femijrin
Per Fushat, Male Dhe Rinin
Un Perseri Dot Kthehem Tek Ti
Oh Vendi im Oh Dheu i Te Parve Te Mi
Sa Her T'kujtoj Qaj Si Femi
Dot Kisha Shkrij Gjith Pasurin
Qe Ta Kthej Prap Ate Rini
Ku Dashurija Kishte Kuptim
E Lumturija S'kishte Mbarim

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Ka Nje Koh Qe Ke Ndrryshuar
Qka Ka Ndodhur Me Ty Nuk E Di,
Sje Ai Qe Kam Dashuruar,
Tani Sillesh Si Tjeter Njeri,
Her Humbesh, E Her Lajmrohesh,
Si Me Par Un Me Nuk Te Takoj,
Nese Do Qe Te Largohesh,
Veq Vazhdo Se Edhe Pa Ty Jetoj!!!
------------------------------------------
Jam Ajo Qe Jam
DOt Vazhdoj Stilin Tim Un NUk E Ndrroj
Dije Mire Smundem Te Pranoj
Shoqerin Un Per Ty Ta Largoj
Ik Ti Pergjitmon´Me Ler Te Lir T'jetoj
Mos Kujto Se Rinin E Jap Per Ty 
Kesaj Me Si Thuhet Dashuri
Ndarja Jon Ma E Mir Eshte Per Te Dy
Por Kurr Mos U Ktheh Perseri
-------------------------------------------
Gjersa Dielli Te Ben Drit
Edhe Deti Te Gjemon
Dhe Te Vdes Ti Mbylli Syt
Kurr Kjo Zemer Ste Harron
------------------------------------------

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Dita Fundit 

Kur te vi dita e fundit per mua
dua te vdes ne duart e tua
kur te me shikosh te vdekur
mos qaj por beje zemren hekur.

Kur te me leshosh ne varr
kujto takimin tone te par.
kur te me mbulosh me dhe
mendo sa u deshem ne.

E di se zdo ta kesh veshtir
nje grusht dhe tma hudhesh ne fytyr
ne vend te fjales lamtumir 
me thuaj mir se shkove ti.
----------------------------------------


" Sytë e tu" 

Herë më mbysin, herë më ngjallin, 
Herë më shujanë, herë më kallin, 
Herë më shtangin, herë më dridhin, 
Herë më çmendin, herë më lidhin, 
Herë sa ëmbël më qetësojnë, 
Herë sa ashpër më tërbojnë... 
Herë sa bukur dinë të flasin, 
Herë sa tmerrshëm dinë të vrasin, 
Herë më bëjnë të të dua shumë, 
Herë të urrej deri në pafund... 
Herë të kem kudo me vete, 
Herë të mos të shohë kurrë në jetë... 
Edhe të bukur, edhe të rrezikshëm, 
Edhe të këndshëm, edhe të frikshëm, 
Edhe lule, edhe therrë, 
Edhe dritë, edhe terrë... 
Shumë të çuditshëm, 
Megjithatë falendëroje Zotin për këtë dhuratë, 
Se rrallë janë ata që mbajnë sy, që syve tu u ngjajnë!...

----------


## Ujmiri

> Nuk Paska Qen E Shkruar,
> Qe Te Me Ngroh Pran Hija Jote,
> Gjithmon Me Ke Munguar,
> Por Me Shum Me Mungon Sonte,
> E Di Qe Ke Ndrryshuar,
> Nuk Je Ai Qe Dikur E Deshta,
> E Di Qe Kam Gabuar,
> Te Gjitha I Mori Tjetra,
> Tash Te Humba Ty!
> ...


Pend  e qytetit tim pershendetje  mir s ete lexoj ne radhe

----------

